# Memory Card Error and Lost Photos!



## afliegs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a Canon T3i. I recently bought a Transcend 32GB Class 10 SDHC Memory card to use with it. I should have known there were going to be problems with the card when I first got it and the card said that only about 5GB of space was left (even though the card was empty). So, I formatted the card (I can't remember whether I did this in computer or in camera, I think in camera though). Since then, the card has seemed to work fine. Until last night I got an error on my camera that said "Card cannot be accessed. Reinsert/change the card or format the card with camera." When I put the card into my computer, the computer says the card needs to be formatted and "The volume does not contain a recognized volume system. Please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded and that the volume is not corrupted." 

I have about 15GB of pictures from my daughter's first Christmas! Ugh. 

I've tried a memory card reader (besides plugging the card straight into the computer), I've tried a different computer, I've tried connecting the camera directly. Nothing. I haven't tried a file recovery program yet because I wanted to do some research first. I've tried other memory cards in my camera and they work just fine. I've put this memory card in another camera (Canon G9) and it just says "Card Error." 

I've contacted Transcend and am waiting on a reply. 

Please help with any suggestions!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2011)

Try MjM freeware.  I've had good luck with it.

In the meantime, prepare yourself for this thread to get spammed by internet recovery specialists.  They seem to be attracted to posts such as this like flies to...... well,........ um........ poop.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 30, 2011)

As he said, there are a number of recovery programs available.  I'd recommend that you put the write-protect tab in the read-only position so that nothing can write to the card.  Unless you have done something to the card since, the photographs are still there.  It's just a matter of recoonstructing the master file table and they should be recoverable.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

You have gotten some good advice already, which I cannot add to, but I would ask that you please let us know what, if any, reply you get from Transcend.  If you try any of the "recovery" software, let us know as well.  I feel it is a very valuable post to have folks tell the forum about their experience with recovery software.  Thanks.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Destin (Dec 30, 2011)

This is why I stick to either sandisk or lexar cards now. Learned my lesson the hard way with transcend cards.


----------



## afliegs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far. Here's whats going on right now...

I  tried to download MjM freeware but for some reason it wouldn't run on  my computer. It says it should work for Windows 7, but there was an  error everytime I tried to run the program. So, I looked for another  recovery program. I decided on a trial version of CardRecovery  downloaded through CNet. It's running right now and says it has located  about 1000 files so far. I think normally the program is $40, and I'm  not sure if they're going to make me pay before I get the recovered  files or not. One reason I went with CardRecovery was that the program  clearly stated that it would recover video files and Raw files. MjM  seemed to say they would only recover JPEGS. 

I did set my card to locked before running the recovery. 

Haven't  heard back from Transcend besides a generic email that they got my  message. I also have a 16gb TRANSCEND memory card that I've had for a  long time that works just fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2011)

Try running MjM in WinXP mode.

MjM I know will recover raw & video as well.... at least for a Nikon D60 & D7000.


----------



## afliegs (Dec 30, 2011)

Microsoft.com is telling me I can't use WinXP mode because I only have the Home Premium version of Windows 7 (which I just got on a new computer and have been getting used to it for a couple of weeks). 

I did try to download and run MjM on my laptop which runs Vista. But I'm still getting the same error... "Run-time Error '339': Component 'vbskpro2.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered. A file is missing or invalid." 

I'm getting that same error on my Desktop running Windows 7 and laptop running XP. 

As far as CardRecovery, it shows me the thumbnails and it looks like most of my pictures are there with just a couple of corrupted files. But it wants me to pay $39.99 before I can recover them.

Going to search a bit more for a free program, but it's almost worth it at this point for me to pay.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2011)

$39.99 for 15 GB worth of images from your daughters first Christmas is dirt cheap.


----------



## afliegs (Dec 30, 2011)

Agreed. I would pay much more than that. But it looks like there are plenty of free software programs that do the same thing. I'm running PhotoRec right now. Seems to be working also. I'll update when it's finished.


----------



## afliegs (Dec 31, 2011)

UPDATE: I found a free program called PhotoRec (PhotoRec - CGSecurity). I ran it and it seemed to recover most of the JPEGS and videos. It didn't recover any of the RAW files and when I tried to play the videos they wouldn't play. I decided to spend the $40 for CardRecovery because I wanted to try and get the videos and RAW files. I was able to recover the RAW files, but the videos had the same problem, they wouldn't play. But now I have customer service at CardRecovery that I can get info from. And the $40 is for the program so anytime this happens again I don't have to search for a solution. I'll probably be buying other brands of memory cards anyway. I haven't heard back from Transcend yet.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 31, 2011)

1-32GB memory card + 1 card failure = Total Loss even though it only had 15GB of photos on it.
4-4GB memory card with a total of 15GB spread over the 4 cards + 1 card failure = 1/4 of the photos lost.  

Convenience is not always the best thing.  Just a thought for the future.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2011)

I had my first real card error last night.  Inserted the card into my camera, and the camera monitor displayed, 'Card Error'.  I reinserted it several times and still got the same message.

So I simply laid it to the side, used another card, and then checked the card with the error later on.

Turns out, the little piece of plastic that's between the contacts was broken on one end and was lying across one of the contacts.  I just took a nail clipper and completely cut off.  That solved the problem.


----------



## thomas30 (Jan 3, 2012)

afliegs said:


> UPDATE: I found a free program called PhotoRec (PhotoRec - CGSecurity). I ran it and it seemed to recover most of the JPEGS and videos. It didn't recover any of the RAW files and when I tried to play the videos they wouldn't play. I decided to spend the $40 for CardRecovery because I wanted to try and get the videos and RAW files. I was able to recover the RAW files, but the videos had the same problem, they wouldn't play. But now I have customer service at CardRecovery that I can get info from. And the $40 is for the program so anytime this happens again I don't have to search for a solution. I'll probably be buying other brands of memory cards anyway. I haven't heard back from Transcend yet.



You look really puzzled trying some softwares but don't worry I will suggest you a trusted software just try the free version of the software first that will show you a preview of all recoverable photos and videos and then if you satisfied with the preview then only go for full version and restore your photos and videos.

Here is the link for software that helped so many people-

http://download.cnet.com/Stellar-Phoenix-Photo-Recovery/9241-2248_4-11897810.html?messageID=10819647

Hope, it will sure help you.


----------



## brush (Jan 3, 2012)

I had this happen to me last summer with a 32 gig card which I was using during a live event shoot. Tried several free recovery programs & none worked, got quotes from professional data recovery places of hundreds of dollars & because I owed an entire day of shots to a client I was considering it, then found out that Wolf Camera has a recovery service & tried them, for 40 bucks they got every image I shot that day off the card AND the previous shoot I had erased. Pretty impressive how that data can still exist on a card. I got rid of the 32 and bought myself a handful of 4 gig cards...no longer will I keep all my eggs in 1 basket!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the guys here pointed me in the way of Recuva which recovered everything and more off my crashed external hard drive. Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download which worked when nothing else would.
If that still doesn't work I have another program and a free code somewhere I'll find for you to download it.

Next lesson here: Always use smaller memory cards that don't hold a TON of images and use many of them. If one does have a total catastrophic fail, you aren't out everything. ALWAYS empty your memory cards often-don't leave it in your camera to shoot for days at a time.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 3, 2012)

PhotoRec is excellent.  It can recover RAW files but I have not used it for this.  Not sure why it didn't work for you.

For the videos that aren't playing... try downloading VLC.  VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!  This will play almost any kind of video or audio file.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a ton of free file recovery programs, try download.com, one of them is bound to work.

Also u may want to try starting the program u have by right clicking on the icon and choosing "run as administrator,"  most file system programs require this to work on win7. 

Dont worry u havent lost your all your photos, nothing is ever really deleted, even if u format.  All deleting/format does is give permission to overwrite those areas of the card, so if u havent used the card since the photos are still there and recoverable.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 7, 2012)

afliegs said:


> UPDATE: I found a free program called PhotoRec (PhotoRec - CGSecurity). I ran it and it seemed to recover most of the JPEGS and videos. It didn't recover any of the RAW files and when I tried to play the videos they wouldn't play. I decided to spend the $40 for CardRecovery because I wanted to try and get the videos and RAW files. I was able to recover the RAW files, but the videos had the same problem, they wouldn't play. But now I have customer service at CardRecovery that I can get info from. And the $40 is for the program so anytime this happens again I don't have to search for a solution. I'll probably be buying other brands of memory cards anyway. I haven't heard back from Transcend yet.



I have used PhotoRec and was going to suggest it, so I am glad you found it. Look in the options for what file extensions you want it to search for, and then select the raw extension. I have had no problems in the past recovering videos or photos, just make sure you are giving it the correct extensions to search for if you try it again. 

Toga


----------

